
You Too Can Join the Internet Of Things  - jamesbritt
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/20/you-too-can-join-the-internet-of-things/
======
jamesbritt
Been hacking on a Lilypad when I can, and the mbed looks quite handy for
wearable computing.

However, the claim by the ARM guy that this "... should open microcontrollers
up to a new audience by removing some of the technical headaches associated
with programming the chips" sounds odd when you consider that mbed requires
you to code in C++ while Arduino allows the use of Processing.

Worse, the C++ compiler is Web-based. That might be handy at times, but
needing an Internet connection to hack on some hardware seems to be yet one
more obstacle. I have to believe there's a way to do this all locally, but
poking around the mbed site I didn't see it.

------
scrrr
Not true: _“Technology is only cool if it solves a real problem”_

